# MINI starts affordable "City Car" project



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Mini needs to come out with a hybrid or hydrogen powered car.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tim330i said:


> Mini has kicked off studies into an affordable city car as part of a program aimed at boosting sales by adding new models at the lower end of its line-up.
> 
> Described as a Smart Fortwo rival, the new model is aimed at complementing parent company BMW's Megacity project. It will use conventional technology and modular mechanical components employed across the German car maker's line-up to keep development costs down and hit profit targets.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that they want to grow with smaller cars and not larger cars. :thumbup:


----------

